# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Disfigured face and love

## brookenme

Well as background I am a young 20's woman who is recently divorced I very recently entered the internet dating scene and have met online a few men. One who I get along with well but I don't feel any physical attraction and lives close by and another who I am physically attracted to very much (even though he's not attractive in the usual ways) and we seem to have a lot in common and mesh well but lives several hours away. Lately I have been feeling a bit guilty because I am slighting the one I'm not attracted to to talk to the one I do and I'm trying to decide if I should just tell him I'm not interested or not. In classic Capricorn style way I am being indecisive about my love life. 

Last night I dreamed about the one I am attracted to being disfigured. Straight on he looked normal but at a side view he was disfigured where his eyes were misaligned so that one was over his nose and his chin stuck out and was crooked. In the dream he was showing me this on purpose and asking "could you still fall in love with me?" In the dream I felt confused at the illusion of him going from very attractive to me to disfigured. I did find the disfigurement a little disturbing and ugly but I really felt I could but I couldn't find the words to tell him I still liked him even if it made him unattractive. That is all I recall but this went on for what seemed like a little bit with his face flickering back and forth and him repeating the question.

I looked at online dictionaries and most of them said disfigurement in others means they are hiding something and though I have been insecure a bit, because of my divorce, that he could hide something from me if he wanted because he's so far away I don't feel that is what the dream is about. I think maybe my guilt about the other guy might be bleeding through but I'm not sure... Any help from an outside view point would be great!

----------

